# Trinity Bubble Hash and Buddha Tahoe [pics]



## SativaGrows (Nov 17, 2012)

Just got back from my local shop. I've never had Bubble Hash before the only hash i've ever had is BHO which I medicate with often. I received 1 gram (2 of the pictured jars) for $25 this beats the price of the BHO by a lot as 1g of BHO is $60-$70 around here. I haven't tried it yet but it looks more to me like extremely compressed kief, is this normal? 

On the other hand the Bud looks spectacular! I haven't tried either of them yet as when I was about to leave they asked me to play a game... pick 1 of 3 blacked out jars and you take home whatever is in it if there is anything, I was like hell yeah! Ended up getting a free preroll so I smoked that first.  Will be reporting back later with reports on the pickup.

*Trinity Bubble Hash(.5g):*











*Buddha Tahoe(1g):
*


----------



## SativaGrows (Nov 17, 2012)

*Taste: *Buddha Tahoe is so tasty! Strong earthy OG taste with that sour lemon zing, those skunky undertones, and that sour grapes flavor explosion on the exhale. Smoke expanded a ton when inhaled yet was smooth and didn't make me cough.

*Smell:* Smells amazing, extremely potent smell, very fruity smell like berries and skunk. When ground up the smell of sour berries just filled the air.

*Texture:* When grinding, my grinder became difficult to turn because of the extreme stickyness of this bud (love it when that happens). When I pulled a piece from the nug to grind it stuck to my fingers immediately.

*Effects:* Nice relaxing body buzz to chase pain away and allow for stress relief or sleeping. Sativa head buzz is there as well allowing me to think clearly and focus on what I am doing. Spacing out occasionally.

*Overall: *10/10 A++ Possibly a new favorite strain. First time I have seen it in the area. I just picked up a gram to try, might have to get more before its gone.


----------

